# ureteropelvic junction



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 25, 2010)

How would you code for a Left ureteropelvic junction stone?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 25, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question, but - it's actually in the ureter? I'd say 592.1, if so. If that doesn't work, look up "calculus" in the alphabetic and go from there. Merry Christmas!


----------

